# Found Male Cat! Raleigh - Crabtree Area



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi everyone! We still have Alice, but my goodness cats are seriously falling into my lap, and here's another one! We found this *beautiful *male cat wandering around our apartment complex tonight. He's front declawed, _very _friendly, and well fed. We took him to our vet, but he has no microchip, and they said it doesn't look like he's neutered. He can't be a stray. We're putting up flyers around our apartment complex and asking everyone we see about him, but so far no luck. SO, does anyone live in the area and seen this cat, or know who he belongs to? I have no more room in my apartment and we can't keep him for long. I need help!


































Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cats are just dropping out of the sky in your direction and you're soon going to need more bathrooms! Poor you. atback

He is lovely, and I hope you're able to locate his owner soon. Have you tried the lost/found posts at your local humane society? Or perhaps posting on a lost/found pet website that people in your area would consult?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Well...he must be owned by someone around here, because he knew how to escape. I left him in the bedroom for 2 minutes, *2 minutes*, and he broke the bottom of the screen and escaped. We've been talking to people around the complex, and some have said they've seen him around, and some have seen him multiple times. So he just has an irresponsible owner who lets their unneutered, front declawed male cat run loose. We will be keeping an eye out for him though, and we put food out on the back patio in case he comes back.

I hope he's going to be ok out there.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Well it's almost 3 am...and he came back, crying under our window. So he's back in the bedroom. Glad he's ok. :smile:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He broke through the screen! I guess we must learn to expect the unexpected from cats. Still, I'm glad to hear he's ok.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

We're calling him Harry Houdini. We were able to take him to a trusted local cat shelter because we have no room for him in our apartment, and they are going to make sure they either find his owner, or find him a new forever home. We've got flyers up around the complex and we've been asking everyone we see about him, but so far no luck. But at least he's in a safe place with people who really can afford to take good care of him.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Weaksauce on the old owners. I hope they find him a new forever home honestly. He looks like a big strong boy.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> Weaksauce on the old owners. I hope they find him a new forever home honestly. He looks like a big strong boy.


Honestly I hope so too...they're just going to be irresponsible and let him out again. :? And yes, he's huge! They weighed him at the vet last night when we went to check for a microchip and he was a whopping 18 pounds!! _Very_ well fed, but still muscled and strong...you could feel it under his coat. Just a beautiful boy.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's great that you were able to find a shelter to take him and hopefully he will soon have a new home.


----------

